
Ask HN: How to be okay with having an average intelligence? - movingaround
Some people change the world, some people see and solve problems majority can&#x27;t and need to study to understand. How can you be okay knowing you&#x27;ll never be one of those people that actually leave the mark? How can you be okay with having a wife, a child or two, raising them, but knowing all of you are just average? How can you ever be okay unless you know and are proved to be a genius?
======
chadcmulligan
Scott Adams advice probably applies
[https://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2007/07/car...](https://dilbertblog.typepad.com/the_dilbert_blog/2007/07/career-
advice.html) or here
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/carminegallo/2013/10/23/dilbert...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/carminegallo/2013/10/23/dilbert-
creator-scott-adams-reveals-the-simple-formula-that-will-double-your-odds-of-
success/#148920fb2dbc)

Most skills don't require above average intelligence, but persistence imho.

------
uberman
I would be cautious with conflating success, intelligence, fame and happiness.
Sure, there might be some correlation between them. In my opinion they measure
completely different things.

Personally, I am perfectly content to be an unknown affluent tech weenie with
a great family raising confident children rather than be a world changing
savant who callously names their kid with glyphs and numbers.

------
NDizzle
How are all of you average? By what measure? My goal is to enable my children
to become more than I am. So far, so good.

